
The enduring appeal of the pitchman. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/26/magazine/26wwln-consumed-t.html?ref=magazine
======
ram1024
i say it's high time we start downranking people who link nytimes articles...

~~~
DaniFong
Why? I don't even bother to read the times and more if it's not pointed to on
friendfeed or here. It's a better filter.

